# Any one from Bedico, La here?



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Went riding there last night and it was great... but a buddy of mines bike got stolen while we were there and I know who it was.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

That sucks man hope y'all get it back.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i was ridin in ponchatoula last nite off of brown rd, where in bedico were yall


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

the old golf course between bedico creek and the end of CC rd


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Theres a crew that rides out there pretty regularly with a banshee, 2-stroke honda dirt bike, 300 4-trax, and 450 race bike... I'm 90% sure they stole it


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

contact xplay on here, he rides out there alot with his buddies and he might know those guys are.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bigchevy6 said:


> yeah, that was us, wanted to give a lil story behind it as well


Ok. I merged the threads then... no need to have 2 of them.


----------

